# Tetra help



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I had two tetras pass away. But for preventative measures, what can i do?
The fish wasn't eating, the face had a whitish colouring to it, and the eyes were swollen abit, but nothing like popeye. 
The water parameters are perfect.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if eyes were swallen, it sounds like popeye.

Can you give water parameter?


----------

